# Job Sponsorship required : Six Sigma Black Belt



## apexin2009 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am a Certified Six Sigma Black belt and have been working in this trade(Business Process Re-engineering) for the past 5-6 years in New Delhi, India. I wish to settle in Australia along with my family. Looking for sponsorship from some good organization. Once offered a job, I would come imediately for the same. Let me know if anyone can help in this regards.

I do nto wish to take the other route where you first apply for Skill assessment and if you are through only then your VISA formalities are initiated. This is a littel risky as well becasue if you do nto get a positive report from the skill assessment authority, your chances of settling in australia are gone

The other option of first getting a job and then applying for VISA seems far better

Looking for advise and help

Thanks
Apex


----------

